# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самоубийцами рождаются или становятся?

## Rum

Собственно, суть моего вопроса не совсем в названии темы. Скажем так, что существуют различные мнения становления самоубийц. Некоторые считают, что это гены и заложено в организме, другие что это происходит под напором жизненных проблем/трудностей.
А вот что мне действительно интересно, могут ли самоубийцы восстанавливаться?
То есть становиться оптимистичными сильными людьми и больше никогда не помышлять о смерти? Или это приходит и уходит стихийно?
Я говорю о том, что считаю, что тяга к самоубийству - это некая черта, преодолев которую ты уже не можешь вернуться к нормальной жизни (разумеется я говорю сейчас не о эмо-малолетках 13-ти лет, у них всё действительно проходит). Всё равно, после улучшения каких-то дел и решения проблем, на тебя сваливается что-то новое и ты вновь приходишь к мысли, что лучше бы тебе было умереть. Но ведь есть ещё и люди, которые раздумывают о своей кончине, когда у них вроде как всё хорошо и нормально. Нет ни проблем, ни других причин для самоубийства, но их всё равно к этому тянет.
  Эти мысли и всё это становится уже стилем жизни. Проходило ли это у вас?
Собственно, мне интересны любые измышления на эту тему.

----------


## Dementiy

> А вот что мне действительно интересно, могут ли самоубийцы восстанавливаться?


 Могут, если в ходе депрессии не сформировали для себя совершенно безвыходную ситуацию. 
Сильные наркотики, психушка, неизлечимая болезнь и т.п.
Если здоровье позволяет, то обратная дорога возможна, - я в этом уверен абсолютно. (что не часто бывает  :Wink:  ).

----------


## когда уже

Думаю становятся. 
До проблем со здоровьем никогда не думал о суициде. Даже плохое насроение редкость большая была.)

----------


## Заблудшая

Я думаю, некоторые люди имеют к этому особую предрасположенность. Себя тоже отношу к таким. Лет с 9-ти, наверное, после любых неприятностей, даже довольно незначительных, начинала думать о суициде. Может быть, это способ сбросить напряжение, иллюзия контроля над ситуацией, мол, чтобы не случилось, я всегда могу сделать свой ход. Но на настоящий суицид толкает отчаяние. Только может люди из категории суицидально-мыслящих поддаются ему чаще.

----------


## Pechalka

Мне вот больше интересно,как выявить у себя склонность к суициду.

Ps.вроде врачи как-то выявляют.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Думаю становятся. 
> До проблем со здоровьем никогда не думал о суициде. Даже плохое насроение редкость большая была.)


 +1

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Мне однажды гадалка сказала, то есть не лично мне, а моей матери, а я это за дверью подслушала, что у меня склонность к суициду и что у меня мысли о суициде. А у меня в те дни действительно такие мысли были, представляла как вешаюсь

----------


## Delta

> Собственно, суть моего вопроса не совсем в названии темы. Скажем так, что существуют различные мнения становления самоубийц. Некоторые считают, что это гены и заложено в организме, другие что это происходит под напором жизненных проблем/трудностей.
> А вот что мне действительно интересно, могут ли самоубийцы восстанавливаться?
> То есть становиться оптимистичными сильными людьми и больше никогда не помышлять о смерти? Или это приходит и уходит стихийно?
> Я говорю о том, что считаю, что тяга к самоубийству - это некая черта, преодолев которую ты уже не можешь вернуться к нормальной жизни (разумеется я говорю сейчас не о эмо-малолетках 13-ти лет, у них всё действительно проходит). Всё равно, после улучшения каких-то дел и решения проблем, на тебя сваливается что-то новое и ты вновь приходишь к мысли, что лучше бы тебе было умереть. Но ведь есть ещё и люди, которые раздумывают о своей кончине, когда у них вроде как всё хорошо и нормально. Нет ни проблем, ни других причин для самоубийства, но их всё равно к этому тянет.
>   Эти мысли и всё это становится уже стилем жизни. Проходило ли это у вас?
> Собственно, мне интересны любые измышления на эту тему.


 я считаю что самоубийцами становятся под напором трудностей. Мир перенаселен и людям не нужны люди. Поэтому все так. Внезапно может что-то измениьтся и вчерашний самоубийцв получает от жизни деньги.. и тогда снова появляются силы жить и желание жить. А если не появляется значит полученных денег в шесть раз меньше чем нужно или это вообще "не деньги" а "млоччь". У всех своя грань между "мелочью" и "деньгами". У большинства она проходит где-то между 300-3000 USD долларов США. В целом все ыглядит так: :
если у вас все плохо и вдруг вы получаете 3000 долларов. но чувствует по прежнему тягу к самоубийству, то достаточно ушестерить сумму до 18 000 долларов и силы возвращаются и появляется желание жить. А если не получили или не добавили, то все напрасно и хочется умереть. И так может длиться годами пока внезапно не получите 1800-18000 долларов.. Доллары не бывают "врожденные", я считаю что самоубийцами не рождаются  а становятся от нехватки долларов США

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> я считаю что самоубийцами становятся под напором трудностей. Мир перенаселен и людям не нужны люди. Поэтому все так. Внезапно может что-то измениьтся и вчерашний самоубийцв получает от жизни деньги.. и тогда снова появляются силы жить и желание жить. А если не появляется значит полученных денег в шесть раз меньше чем нужно или это вообще "не деньги" а "млоччь". У всех своя грань между "мелочью" и "деньгами". У большинства она проходит где-то между 300-3000 USD долларов США. В целом все ыглядит так: :
> если у вас все плохо и вдруг вы получаете 3000 долларов. но чувствует по прежнему тягу к самоубийству, то достаточно ушестерить сумму до 18 000 долларов и силы возвращаются и появляется желание жить. А если не получили или не добавили, то все напрасно и хочется умереть. И так может длиться годами пока внезапно не получите 1800-18000 долларов.. Доллары не бывают "врожденные", я считаю что самоубийцами не рождаются  а становятся от нехватки долларов США


 Бред.
Не могу согласиться на счёт денег. Да, конечно получи бы кто-то 18к, то он бы обрадовался. Это круто, вложил их в какое-то дело и получай стабильно прибыль. Когда-нибудь 18к еще утроятся, вроде круто, жить можно, но тут одно но. Крутую машину, вкусную еду, огромный дом, всё это можно купить и я считаю, что многих это будет радовать первое время. Но как на счёт неизлечимо больных людей? Ты купишь лекарство от спида или же новое сердце? Не думаю. Да и не обязательно иметь проблемы со здоровьем, многие здоровые и богатые люди так же кончают жизнь самоубийством. И тут уже не потому, что кризис, мало денег, мамка не пустила на гулянку, а потому, что одиночество действительно удручает. Опять таки, на деньги можно снять проститутку, найти какую-нибудь падкую на деньги девушку, которая выйдет за тебя, нарожает тебе потомство. Это да, но будешь ли ты действительно счастлив? Будет ли тебе кому излить душу и кто тебя действительно поймёт и поддержит? Вот когда просуществуешь так значительную часть твоей жизни, тогда и понимаешь, что никакие деньги не сделают тебя по настоящему счастливым человеком, а лишь создадут иллюзию идеальной жизни.

А на счёт того, что самоубийцами становятся под напором трудностей я соглашусь. По большей части соглашусь.

----------


## Delta

> Но как на счёт неизлечимо больных людей? Ты купишь лекарство от спида или же новое сердце? Не думаю.


 
сердце можно купить. Искуственное или донорское. Не знаю на сколько хватает, но тут деньги помогут . Со спидом аналогичная ситуация (известны 17 случаев исцеления но доступно это 0.05% населения планеты, остальные обречены). А в будушем наверняка смогут лечить все включая рак только по-карману это будет где-то 0.05% населения а то и меньше.




> Да и не обязательно иметь проблемы со здоровьем, многие здоровые и богатые люди так же кончают жизнь самоубийством.


 Не знаю в чем тут дело. Версии у меня две :

1 - боятся потерять все и/или оказаться за решеткой и сгнить в тюрьме...
2. - горе от смерти близких

Про другие варианты ничего не знаю, неужели бывают? Если да тогда я что-то в жизни не понимаю. Деньгами решается почти все.





> И тут уже не потому, что кризис, мало денег, мамка не пустила на гулянку, а потому, что одиночество действительно удручает.


 
За деньги можно купить друзей, любовниц, любовников... что угодно....

СЛАВА ДЕНЬГАМ короче говоря.

----------


## Pechalka

> многие здоровые и богатые люди так же кончают жизнь самоубийством. И тут уже не потому, что кризис, мало денег, мамка не пустила на гулянку, а потому, что одиночество действительно удручает.


 Кончают жизнью,потому что не находят гармонию в душе.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

и потому что не принимают жизнь такой какая она есть.

----------


## Pechalka

имеется в виду, почему богачи кончают с собой...да просто не находят гармонию в душе,а все "атрибуты богатой жизни" ток временная эйфория,иллюзия счастья...

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> За деньги можно купить друзей, любовниц, любовников... что угодно....
> 
> СЛАВА ДЕНЬГАМ короче говоря.


 Соглашусь с тем, что можно купить всё что угодно, но будешь ли ты при этом счастлив?
Да и деньги имеют свойство кончатся, пустишь их в дело, еще не факт что оно не прогорит. Никогда ведь заранее не знаешь что будет завтра и вполне вероятно, что те друзья и любовницы которых ты купил от тебя просто сбегут, потому что с тебя больше нечего брать.
А на счёт "купить донорское или искусственное сердце" вполне можно, да. Возможно нелегально, но можно, да только думаю, что это обойдётся гораздо дороже чем 18к. К тому же с донорским сердцем особо долго тоже не проживёшь.
Поэтому вопрос, что лучше, прожить пускай год, но имея близких и дорогих людей, которые встанут за тебя горой и не бросят до последнего, или же 10 лет, с новеньким купленным сердцем и друзьями, которые про тебя и не вспомнят после того как ты загнёшься.
По мне так второй вариант знатный самообман.

----------


## Delta

> Соглашусь с тем, что можно купить всё что угодно, но будешь ли ты при этом счастлив?
> Да и деньги имеют свойство кончатся, пустишь их в дело, еще не факт что оно не прогорит. Никогда ведь заранее не знаешь что будет завтра и вполне вероятно, что те друзья и любовницы которых ты купил от тебя просто сбегут, потому что с тебя больше нечего брать.


 вот я и говорю деньги все решают. Стоит их лишиться и жизнь становится невыносимой.




> А на счёт "купить донорское или искусственное сердце" вполне можно, да. Возможно нелегально, но можно, да только думаю, что это обойдётся гораздо дороже чем 18к.


 
Если не хватает 18К ".. умножте на шесть" = 108 К долларов . 
И конечно  все легально!
А если за 108К не предлагают легально , а предлагают только нелегально, то "... умножте на шесть!"
за 648К долларов найдется и легально....





> К тому же с донорским сердцем особо долго тоже не проживёшь.


 
Ну так заменять его столько сколько это возможно раз. Перебирать базы с десятками тысяч доноров с тем чтобы минимизировать риск имунного отторжения.





> Поэтому вопрос, что лучше, прожить пускай год, но имея близких и дорогих людей, которые встанут за тебя горой и не бросят до последнего, или же 10 лет, с новеньким купленным сердцем и друзьями, которые про тебя и не вспомнят после того как ты загнёшься.
> По мне так второй вариант знатный самообман.


 Лично меня бы такое не волновало. К тому же большое количество денег не исключает искренних друзей илиискренний любви, особенно для той кто вначале была бедна.

----------


## Delta

> и потому что не принимают жизнь такой какая она есть.


 А мне кажется что это вообще сказки. Хотябы один богач (человек с состоянием больше 2.5 млн долларов )
покончил жизнь самоубийством за последние десть лет (исключая самоубийства на фоне разорения) ?????

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> вот я и говорю деньги все решают. Стоит их лишиться и жизнь становится невыносимой.


 Поэтому я и говорю, что не в них счастье. Нет, с ними конечно круто, не спорю, но как Вы уже сказали - стоит их лишиться и жизнь становится не очень.
Поэтому я и считаю, что гораздо важней обзавестись настоящими друзьями, парнем/девушкой, которые не бросят тебя только потому, что ты грубо говоря стал бомжом.  И которые помогут тебе всем чем только смогут, пусть даже не материально, а морально.




> Ну так заменять его столько сколько это возможно раз. Перебирать базы с десятками тысяч доноров с тем чтобы минимизировать риск имунного отторжения.


 У Вас я смотрю всё слишком легко)




> Лично меня бы такое не волновало. К тому же большое количество денег не исключает искренних друзей илиискренний любви, особенно для той кто вначале была бедна.


 Не исключает точно так же как и не исключает того, что тебя искренне полюбит проститутка Мария. А потом полюбит еще парочку таки же.
Если в вашем мире радужных пони и единорогов всё так легко и просто, что всё можно уладить за счёт денег, то я Вам завидую. Ведь тогда вероятно Вы и правда не встречались с такими проблемами, когда даже наличие денег не придало бы Вам стимул жить дальше.

----------


## когда уже

Если скажут мне, где купить лекарство от моей болезни, буду благодарен.)

Насчет деньги решают все - видно Delta  не была в таких ситуациях, когда не решают, и не имела боольших проблем со здоровьем. Есть куча болезней, которые ни за какие деньги не вылечить, а вы тут такую чушь порете.

----------


## _lamer

> Если скажут мне, где купить лекарство от моей болезни, буду благодарен.)
> 
> Насчет деньги решают все - видно Delta  не была в таких ситуациях, когда не решают, и не имела боольших проблем со здоровьем. Есть куча болезней, которые ни за какие деньги не вылечить, а вы тут такую чушь порете.


   она тяжело психически больна. возможно, пограничка. мне лень разбираться. дискутировать с шизофрениками немногим лучше - самокритика на нуле.

----------


## Delta

> Поэтому я и говорю, что не в них счастье. Нет, с ними конечно круто, не спорю, но как Вы уже сказали - стоит их лишиться и жизнь становится не очень.


 Ну так сысл в том чтобы они были всегда, тогда самоубиваться никому не придется.






> Поэтому я и считаю, что гораздо важней обзавестись настоящими друзьями, парнем/девушкой, которые не бросят тебя только потому, что ты грубо говоря стал бомжом.  И которые помогут тебе всем чем только смогут, пусть даже не материально, а морально.


 Ха ха хах ха ха ха Этот абзац рассмешил меня. Стоит стать бомжом  человека бросят ВСЕ!
Даже с лучшим здоровьем человек проживет не больше 8 лет. И ВСЕ вокруг будут стараться сократить это время. Интерент пестрит "советами" как повесить на бомжа к примеру потребительский кредит или иначе воспользовтаться обреченными.
Я конечно не знаю ВСЕГО, что вытворяет с бомжами общество, но думаю что я знаю вполне достаточно чтобы понять: друзья испарятся, парни/девушки тоже с первой ссорой (а ссоры неизбежны) в лучшем случае придется терпеть садиста-отморозка который любит избивать жену. В худшем сгнить заживо за 4 года.... 
Я хочу сказать что стоит потерять все - друзья улетучатся. 






> Не исключает точно так же как и не исключает того, что тебя искренне полюбит проститутка Мария. А потом полюбит еще парочку таки же.
> Если в вашем мире радужных пони и единорогов всё так легко и просто, что всё можно уладить за счёт денег, то я Вам завидую. Ведь тогда вероятно Вы и правда не встречались с такими проблемами, когда даже наличие денег не придало бы Вам стимул жить дальше.


 Я ничего не поняла на счет единорогов, но в мире все вопрос денег кроме смерти. Воскрешать деньги не умеют, почти все остальное умеют.

PS: по поводу проблем с которыми я сталкивалась : нихрена я тут не напишу, не раассчитывайте

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> А мне кажется что это вообще сказки. Хотябы один богач (человек с состоянием больше 2.5 млн долларов )
> покончил жизнь самоубийством за последние десть лет (исключая самоубийства на фоне разорения) ?????


 я имела в виду про любых людей вообще, что люди кончают с собой, потому что не принимают жизнь такой какая она есть, а не про богачей.

----------


## Pechalka

> Воскрешать деньги не умеют, почти все остальное умеют.


 почти все остальное умеют..пфф..глупость то какая.Любовь настоящую за деньги не купишь,болезни все не вылечишь.  




Когда *Nikki_Sixx* писала про бомжей,думаю она утрировала.Имелось в виду настоящие друзья,которые не смотрят на размер твоего кошелька,к-х интересуют больше  твои душевные качества,а тебя ток деньги-деньги-деньги!!!

----------


## Delta

> я имела в виду про любых людей вообще, что люди кончают с собой, потому что не принимают жизнь такой какая она есть, а не про богачей.


 Что такое "жизнь"? Жизнь это люди.. Говорят что в дикой природе человек живет до 27 лет потом погибает от старости. Всем остальным годам мы обязаны обществу. Вот какую "жизнь" создает общество - такой и живут. Это можно принимать а можно не принимать в это Вы правы. Но в 99.99% случаев деньги делают жизнь достаточно сносной и суициидальность испаряется

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Ну так сысл в том чтобы они были всегда, тогда самоубиваться никому не придется.


 Смысл в том, что Вы сами до этого сказали следущее:



> Внезапно может что-то измениьтся и вчерашний самоубийцв получает от жизни деньги.. и тогда снова появляются силы жить и желание жить.


 Другими словами если верить Вашей логике, то до "внезапного происшествия" их не было. Но вдруг например умирает Ваша бабушка и в наследство вы получаете парочку миллионов долларов. Но получив их, не каждый сможет распорядиться ими так, что бы они у него были всегда и что бы за их счёт конкретный человек мог бы радоваться еще много лет.




> Ха ха хах ха ха ха Этот абзац рассмешил меня. Стоит стать бомжом  человека бросят ВСЕ!
> Даже с лучшим здоровьем человек проживет не больше 8 лет. И ВСЕ вокруг будут стараться сократить это время. Интерент пестрит "советами" как повесить на бомжа к примеру потребительский кредит или иначе воспользовтаться обреченными.
> Я конечно не знаю ВСЕГО, что вытворяет с бомжами общество, но думаю что я знаю вполне достаточно чтобы понять: друзья испарятся, парни/девушки тоже с первой ссорой (а ссоры неизбежны) в лучшем случае придется терпеть садиста-отморозка который любит избивать жену. В худшем сгнить заживо за 4 года.... 
> Я хочу сказать что стоит потерять все - друзья улетучатся.


 Не вижу ничего смешного. "Бомж" имелся в виду образно. Я имею в виду, что ты протранжиришь все свои деньги на шлюх, классные каникулы в Вегасе и прочую временную радость. Может положишь их в банк или пустишь их в дело, допустим, но с нынешим кризисом и не совсем стабильным рынком еще не известно что будет. В конце концов шанс остаться при таких же средствах как и до получения этой солидной суммы всё же есть.
И нет, Вы опять не поняли. Я не имею в виду, что бросят все, но большая часть "друзей", особенно те, которых Вы говорили, что можно купить за деньги с лёгкостью забудут о Вас через пару недель.
То что друзья и девушка/парень испарятся Вы верно подметили. Но опять таки это очередной опыт и доказательство того, что не каждый хорошо относящийся к тебе человек действительно достоин называться твоим другом. Трудности отсеивают "друзей" и оставляют только настоящих, тех кто Вас действительно ценит. И если после любой, даже самой плохой ситуации у Вас останутся хотя бы парочка друзей, то можете смело считать что вам крупно повезло и именно эти люди достойны называться друзьями. Другие же просто типичные паразиты, которые достойны разве что только гнить.




> Я ничего не поняла на счет единорогов, но в мире все вопрос денег кроме смерти. Воскрешать деньги не умеют, почти все остальное умеют.
> 
> PS: по поводу проблем с которыми я сталкивалась : нихрена я тут не напишу, не раассчитывайте


 И очень жаль, что Вы не поняли. Но я по прежнему не соглашусь с Вами. Это Ваше право считать, что по Вашему важно в жизни и если Вам легче купить хорошее настроение, то пусть будет так.
Но поверьте, что когда вы останетесь одни и без средств, то тогда возможно поймёте и будете метаться по углам.
А по поводу Ваших проблем могу сказать, что они меня совершенно не интересуют.

----------


## Delta

> Трудности отсеивают "друзей" и оставляют только настоящих, тех кто Вас действительно ценит. И если после любой, даже самой плохой ситуации у Вас останутся хотя бы парочка друзей, то можете смело считать что вам крупно повезло и именно эти люди достойны называться друзьями.


 
Я вспоминаю одну такую ситуацию и подруга была со мной кажется только по причине сильнейшего опьянения. А может быть и нет.  Я до сих пор не могу понять  Она мне желает то зла то добра. Но факт был в том что она оставалась рядом когда все остальные разюежались и я не пойму в чем тут дело ... у неё три попытки самоубийства наверное её не пугало то что спугнуло других...







> Но поверьте, что когда вы останетесь одни и без средств, то тогда возможно поймёте и будете метаться по углам.
> .


 Я уже давно осталась без средств но еще не одна.. я и так мечусь по углам.. но все равно не понимаю о чем Вы....

----------


## когда уже

На все ваши вопросы Delta отвечу - да. И англоязычный инет тоже смотрю, и группы согтветствующие просматриваю. Болезнь действитительно редая. 
Крионика....пока что это сказки, для тех, кто считает себя типа трансгуманистами, на деле очень сырая технология.

----------


## Pechalka

По теме "крионика" пока что замораживать могут отдельные органы,но не человека в целом...хотя мы не знаем,что будет дальше...

----------


## Traumerei

> По теме "крионика" пока что замораживать могут отдельные органы,но не человека в целом...хотя мы не знаем,что будет дальше...


 На мой взгляд, это очень устаревшая информация... Эттингера (основателя крионики) точно заморозили полностью. Да и до него многие были... "Отдельные органы" -  вариант эконом-класса. Вроде как полная заморозка стоит 10 тыс. амер. валюты, а на счёт отдельных частей не в курсе дела.

Люди замораживаются в жидком азоте при температуре в минус 196 градусов. При этом они находятся вверх ногами ( на всякий случай - внизу больше азота) Считается что именно мозг нужно сохранить, якобы в нём сохраняется вся информация о прошлом человека...

На счёт сырой технологии - верно подмечено. Во-первых клетки со временем под действием льда будут отдаляться друг от друга ( не говоря о правильном функционировании) и в результате человек в случае вмешательства извне рискует рассыпаться как бисерная картина, если вытащить нитки. А во-вторых даже если человека по кусочкам соберут - это не значит, что жизнь к нему вернётся...слишком уж она, эта жизнь, неуловимая субстанция...

Разве что это всё даёт надежду...как у Р. Рождественского - 

_Тихо летят паутинные нити.
Солнце горит на оконном стекле.
Что-то я делал не так;
Извините:
Жил я впервые на этой земле.
Я ее только теперь ощущаю.
К ней припадаю.
И ею клянусь…
И по-другому прожить обещаю.
Если вернусь…
Но ведь я не вернусь._

Смириться со своей смертью - важная ступень жизни.

----------


## Delta

> На все ваши вопросы Delta отвечу - да. И англоязычный инет тоже смотрю, и группы согтветствующие просматриваю. Болезнь действитительно редая. 
> .


 И У Вас на все все хватает денег? Если все так то очень грустно.  трагедия  :Frown: 
Но зачем же суицид? Лучше жить как можно дольше! Если конечно Вы получаете достаточно лечение (на это нужны деньги как правило)

----------


## Delta

Лично я не верю в крионику по двум причинам:

1. вероятность аварийной разморозких в течении последующих 50 лет около 35% в результате краха экономики и тотального развала инфраструрутры. 

2. За последние лет десять были радикальные открытия в области физиологии мозга (в 2002 году профессионалы говорили мне "физиология мозга на 95% изучена" , оказалось вовсе нет). В том числе - участия в мышлении квантовых процессов. Считаю что "собрать память/личность" после разморозки принципиально невозможно.

PS: Я - честна, наймите меня советницей

----------


## Pechalka

> Считаю что "собрать память/личность" после разморозки принципиально невозможно.


 также считаю.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Я вспоминаю одну такую ситуацию и подруга была со мной кажется только по причине сильнейшего опьянения. А может быть и нет.  Я до сих пор не могу понять  Она мне желает то зла то добра. Но факт был в том что она оставалась рядом когда все остальные разюежались и я не пойму в чем тут дело ... у неё три попытки самоубийства наверное её не пугало то что спугнуло других...


 В таком случае вполне возможно, что она действительно хороший друг, по крайней мере на много лучше чем остальные "друзья", которые сбежали как крыса с тонущего корабля.




> Я уже давно осталась без средств но еще не одна.. я и так мечусь по углам.. но все равно не понимаю о чем Вы....


 И ведь хорошо что не одна.

----------


## Delta

> И ведь хорошо что не одна.


 Хорошо. 
Мое положени не самое отчаянное , но близкое к тому

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> Хорошо. 
> Мое положени не самое отчаянное , но близкое к тому


 Хотя бы так, это всё же лучше чем совсем печально.

----------


## microbe

> В том числе - участия в мышлении квантовых процессов.


 О да, неопределённость Гейзенберга на свалку.
*Delta*, это брехня парафизиков и остальных шарлатанов просто модное слово добавляют и запудривают людям мозги как и уфологи хреновы, "квантовый скачок", "квант милосердия" также как слово нанотехнология везде суют, то бишь маркетинг.  На счёт крионики, классически она достигла предела своего, ну почти просто крионики дожидаются когда нанотехнология создаст полноценных нанороботов которые в последствие возможно будут размораживать "трупы" правда на эту тему скорее любят поговорить трансгуманисты, хотя пускай дискутируют потом будут их вспоминать как Джулей Вернов. 

Я считаю что предрасположенность к самоубийству всё таки в генах, я согласен с западными генетиками, не зря есть такое направление как психогенетика. Мне просто обидно что мы отстаём в генетике почти на 30-40 лет как и в фармацевтике, в штатах уже синтетическая биология, а у нас вообще не принимают что существует ген суицида, особенно эволюционистов послушать так такие дискуссии, как он мог этот ген закрепится в популяции? Как-будто ген не может мутировать... 

*Delta*, деньги тебя не только сделают счастливей но и очень трусливой по сравнению с рядовыми людьми, у кого деньги имеются уже есть мотив такого человека гробануть(методы бывают разными) не правда ли? Когда машину будешь дорогую брать не забудь затемнить стёкла а то мало ли. 
P.S. да и вообще богатеньких частенько не любит простой народ.

----------


## Pechalka

> Я считаю что предрасположенность к самоубийству всё таки в генах


 Почему-то тоже больше склоняюсь к такому мнению,нежели,что СУ становятся под напором трудностей.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Но всё же предрасположенность к этому еще не говорит, что человек однозначно им станет. Так же как что и тот, у кого её нет 100% не станет самоубийцей.

----------


## Pechalka

Конечно не говорит.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Следовательно в таком случае более верный ответ будет то, что ими становятся. Лично мне так больше всего кажется.

----------


## Delta

> Я считаю что предрасположенность к самоубийству всё таки в генах, я согласен с западными генетиками, не зря есть такое направление как психогенетика. Мне просто обидно что мы отстаём в генетике почти на 30-40 лет как и в фармацевтике, в штатах уже синтетическая биология, а у нас вообще не принимают что существует ген суицида, особенно эволюционистов послушать так такие дискуссии, как он мог этот ген закрепится в популяции? Как-будто ген не может мутировать...


 Я считаю все это чушью, что нет никакого "гена-суицида". А по поводу "отстаем в генетике" мне совсем непонятно. Наука уже давно глобальна (кроме самых прикладых исследований). Нет смысла рассуждать о том кто кого обгоняет.




> *Delta*, деньги тебя не только сделают счастливей но и очень трусливой по сравнению с рядовыми людьми, у кого деньги имеются уже есть мотив такого человека гробануть(методы бывают разными) не правда ли?


 Очень сильно "кишка тонка" меня ограбить

----------


## _lamer

> Я считаю что предрасположенность к самоубийству всё таки в генах, я согласен с западными генетиками, не зря есть такое направление как психогенетика. Мне просто обидно что мы отстаём в генетике почти на 30-40 лет как и в фармацевтике, в штатах уже синтетическая биология, а у нас вообще не принимают что существует ген суицида, особенно эволюционистов послушать так такие дискуссии, как он мог этот ген закрепится в популяции? Как-будто ген не может мутировать...


   вот беда. очередной ПГМ (думаю, вы уже поняли нарицательный смысл этого слова). генах? Гена - это имя бати? конечно, всё из-за него. 
  вообще у невротиков шизоидного и близких к нему развитий характера есть одна черта: живя с алкашом и грязнулей отцом, они запросто придумают очень научную теорию о том, что мир захватили пьяные инопланетяне, от которых нищадно воняет, которые распространяют миллиарды микробов и запах перегара. "научные темы" - явно не конёк псих.больных. тут нужно быть абсолютно настроенным на реальность, а реальность невротиков и психотиков ближе к их собственному телу, чем к звёздам. я уже упоминал одну девушку с пограничкой, стремившийся к прогредиентной шизофрении, она была моей "пациенткой". когда я попросил её описать _некоего бога_, то, как оказалось, она списала его полностью с матери, отчасти с бабушки, помешанной под старую ж... на культе Сталина. её довольно удивило моё замечание. если бы я ей не нравился, она бы отнеслась к моему утверждению с недоверием. я настоял на том, чтобы она думала о мясе, если точнее - о своём теле. это отлично сработало. думаю, многим было бы не лишним почитать В.Райха и обнаружить многие "глюки" и сверхценные идеи внутри тела, а не в "научных" теориях.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Но всё же предрасположенность к этому еще не говорит, что человек однозначно им станет. Так же как что и тот, у кого её нет 100% не станет самоубийцей.


  я читала, что каждый чел склонен к суициду.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> я читала, что каждый чел склонен к суициду.


 Хм, ну на этот счёт я не могу согласиться.

----------


## Rum

> Что такое "жизнь"? Жизнь это люди.. Говорят что в дикой природе человек живет до 27 лет потом погибает от старости. Всем остальным годам мы обязаны обществу. Вот какую "жизнь" создает общество - такой и живут. Это можно принимать а можно не принимать в это Вы правы. Но в 99.99% случаев деньги делают жизнь достаточно сносной и суициидальность испаряется


 А что такое, собственно, деньги? Это средство, с помощью которого мы получаем те или иные блага, привилегии. То есть я не отрицаю того, что если бы у меня появилось огромное количество денег, я стала бы счастливее, но нет. Слово "счастье" здесь не уместно. Мне было бы не скучно. А как известно мы забываем о своём несчастье, когда мы с головой куда-то погружаемся. Деньги - это как алкоголь, они дают эффект, но временный, до их потери то бишь. Я бы стала путешествовать по странам, может, что-нибудь коллекционировать, НО. Так прошло бы 20-25 лет, а что делать дальше? Когда ты уже везде был, всё пробовал, у тебя есть лучшая еда, лучший алкоголь, все блага жизни, которые только можно получить, даже куча людей, которым удобно быть с тобой, а тебе удобно быть с ними. И даже если бы деньги позволили удержать рядом с собой любимого человека. Это всё равно была бы его любовь не к тебе, а к твоим деньгам. И эта мысль неотступно преследовала бы тебя. 
Многие ошибочно полагают, что люди, ставящие богатство превыше всего, жалкие приземлённые люди со своими материальными низменными желаниями, однако мы стали забывать, что нынче доступ к духовному аспекту потребностей (вспоминайте пирамиду потребностей Маслоу) теперь тоже можно получить отчасти с помощью денег. Те же книги и то, заходишь в магазин, тонкая небольшая книжонка 400 рэ. Бутылка водки в три раза дешевле. Потом мы удивляемся почему у нас так много алкашей и людей необразованных. Те же любые курсы по каким-либо знаниям, художественным - стоят денег. Всё стоит денег. 
И мы можем бесконечно возмущаться этому, говорить, что это неправильно и должно быть не так, но, тем не менее, мы не в силах что-либо изменить, а, значит, стоит принять это как данность. 
 Но ещё один парадокс - ведь можно быть счастливым и без денег. То есть до этого мы рассматривали вопрос, что несчастный человек, желающий умереть, с помощью денег может выбраться из этой ямы и быть довольным своей жизнью, а можно быть счастливым и без этого.
Например, для тех, кто мечтает о семье - счастье её иметь. Для тех, кто мечтает о любви - счастье любить и быть любимым. 
Лично я уже давно разочарована во всех человеческих чувствах и отношениях, поэтому я была бы согласна на крупную сумму денег, дабы прожить эти 20-25 лет интересно и увлекательно, а затем, не слишком ещё дряхлой, умереть.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Лично я уже давно разочарована во всех человеческих чувствах и отношениях, поэтому я была бы согласна на крупную сумму денег, дабы прожить эти 20-25 лет интересно и увлекательно, а затем, не слишком ещё дряхлой, умереть.


  я тоже

----------


## Delta

> А что такое, собственно, деньги?


 это способ выжить

----------


## Borman

У считаю это вкупе со всем. Есть что то заложенное при рождении в человека и при определённых проблемах, переживаниях что то такое внутри активируется и человек решается. Незнаю, может и мне от родствеников что то передалось, но у нас в роду по отцовской и материнской линии были самоубийцы.

----------


## Delta

Да бывает "заложено" при рождении. Например принадлежность человека к малой этнической группе или врожденные биофакторы. И тогда человек остается в меньшинстве и человека сжирают, а если не могут, если им закон мешает то стараются довести до самоубийства. Это инстинктивное поведение приматов-собирателей  - уничтожить меньшинство с тем чтобы "на территории осталось больше корма". Думаю что изначально практиковалось убийство и пожирание представителей чужого рода, забредшего на территорию клана и поедающие вкусные фрукты и овощи на подконтрольной территории. А дальнейшем все это выродилось в "ксенофобию" то есть ненависть к "чужакам" (голодным ртам)

----------


## lisenok

Я считаю, что все это сказки про ген суицида. Невозможно родиться изначально с мыслью умереть. Это же аномально! А уже что приводит к суициду, это уже другой вопрос, но чаще всего это безвыходные ситуации. Если же они разрешаются, то и человек больше не хочет прибегать к су. Если бы у меня было сейчас достаточно денег, то я бы решила свои проблемы при их помощи и забыла бы об су, но у меня их нет. Деньги делают все! И в моей ситуации это так. Только мало того, что у меня нет денег, так я еще и никому не нужна! Нет людей, которые бы мне могли помочь. Короче так жить я не хочу.

----------


## voronova121

Меня зовут маша. я обсолютно не знаю что делать, с каждым словом друзей, родных , преподователелей . я еще больше хочу свести счеты с жизнью! Я потеряла веру в себя!

----------


## voronova121

я люблю одного человека уже три года, а он меня нет. И это еще больше сводит с ума. Он меня послал. я не знаю что делать, друзья гнобят, обзывают. Учителя не замечают, родители не любят

----------


## Traumerei

Обидно умирать не ради Кого-то, а _из-за_ кого-то.

----------


## voronova121

я и не ради, просто все так надоело

----------


## _lamer

> я и не ради, просто все так надоело


   Это _всё_ находится внутри. Внешний мир идеален. Каждый отдельный человек - нет. Нужно быть частью чего-то более цельного и живого. Так называемое "я", личность - попытка отгородиться от реальности, фильтр от жизненных потоков, значит, личность нужно разрушить. Некоторые отождествляют личность с самое жизнь и стремятся к смерти. Ловушка и тюрьма внутри. В силу больного разума жизнь представляется такой же УГ как мы сами. Такой вот ментальный глюк.

----------


## voronova121

Иногда так хочется подойти и сказать "Я люблю тебя, я хочу быть с тобой". Но боишься услышать в ответ "А я тебя нет, дура тупая. У меня есть девушка. Отвали от меня." Но это ты себе придумал вдруг будет так " Я тебя тоже, мы будем вместе и все будет хорошо" . Или он скажет "Нет" а потом подумает какой я идиот. Как я боюсь неизвестности и этого боится любой человек. Все думают лучше очередной раз промолчим и все само рассосется , но в тот же момент мы понимаем что можем изменить свою жизнь. Все думают что лучше уйти от решения проблемы , чем поменять все кардинально. Мы все боимся что-то не так сказать, что-то не так сделать. А вдруг подумаю обо мне что-то плохое. Ты должен жить ради себя, а не ради чужого мнения!

----------


## Fleshly

> я люблю одного человека уже три года, а он меня нет. И это еще больше сводит с ума. Он меня послал. я не знаю что делать, друзья гнобят, обзывают. Учителя не замечают, родители не любят


 Ты не нравишься одной группе обезьян, так заведи другую.

----------


## voronova121

я заводила новую группу, умом я понимала что мне нужно быть здесь, но душой я хочу быть с теми людьми

----------

